# 2010 Hoyt Matrix



## decoyman

2010 Hoyt Maxxis....Any one have pics yet?


----------



## wolverines

Is that the new Hoyt speed bow?

Haven't seen one yet but saw the early order form with some of specs...6" inch brace like most everyone elses fast models and it didn't list an IBO speed, all it said was Hoyt's fastest bow ever.

They had a couple of 2010's on the form so if that's not the one you are referring to I apologize...


----------



## Captain

http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/


----------



## KalamazooKid

Wow, that's quite the innovative look right there!


----------



## Michihunter

Not all that fast as far as new bows go but they sure are intersting looking bows.


----------



## sbooy42

wolverines said:


> Is that the new Hoyt speed bow?
> 
> ..


 The afterburner is their speed bow...

Think I'd stick with a used a katera or am32


----------



## Captain

Depending on how it shoots the Maxxis 31 maybe my new bow come the new year....Almost identical to the AM32 except the new roller guide. My 2000 Hoyt Vortec (Hoyts one year dive into the SoloCam market) needs a upgrade.....


----------



## Swamp Monster

They sure are good lookers!! Won't give up my Elite, but might have to add one to the stable...... One thing about the Hoyts.....they will meet or exceed their IBO ratings with basic tuning. No need for magical or secretive tuning to make em' run fast.


----------



## wolverines

I'm not a Hoyt fan at all, but I'll be the first to say this is a great bow. I thought the Katera was the best they had to date, and I'm not impressed at all with the AlphaMax compared to what else was available in '09. The Maxxis is a sweet shooting bow. The specs are real close to the AM32, but the biggest difference is on the shot, no hand shock at all. I also really like their new roller guard.

I'm not sure why they come out with the 2010's so early, but if I just got a AM32 this spring I'd be pretty upset cause this is the Hoyt to get...


----------



## UP2IT

I was told this bow was coming out in limited numbers and the price would be around $1500.00 not in my budget any time soon.


----------



## Captain

That is for the Matrix (all Carbon Bow) not the Maxxis...


----------



## old graybeard

I shot one and for my money I'll stick to my AM32.


----------



## RightToBearArms

I've heard a lot of talk about the Matrix at my bow-shop and it sounds bad a**. But I am a Hoyt fan and it seems to me that either you love Hoyt bows or you don't at all. 

The biggest complaint I've heard about Hoyt bows are the weight. The carbon Matrix might the answer to that.


----------



## jimposten

For hunting I wont be giving up my AM32, I do like the contender elite for competition though.

JIM


----------



## michimagnet

I shot the Maxxis 31 the other day... It locks alot nicer at full draw than my Katera does... Feels alot different though... Not a bad bow, but will be hard to break me away from my Katera


----------



## Kelly Johnson

I aint ever been much of a Hoyt guy but I gotta say...the AM32 is a sweet rig and that Carbon Matrix has lines I can't take my eyes off.

I'd like to shoot one for a while and see what it's like but at 1500 bones it aint something I'd buy until they get 3-4 years into doing it to work the bugs out.


----------



## Swamp Monster

I really like the fact that it is a 35" A-A parallel limb bow with a long risor that weighs in under 4#. That is an accomplishment worth noting imo. Weight is not all that bad, but I like the ability to add how much and put it where you want to fit your needs. Like many others, the price of admission is just too darn much for my blood. Hopefully as that technology matures, the offerings will increase and the price will settle to reality. I'm looking forward to shooting one though, along with the Afterburner.


----------



## Robow

UP2IT said:


> I was told this bow was coming out in limited numbers and the price would be around $1500.00 not in my budget any time soon.


Can anyone confirm this? Thats damn near twice the price of the 2010 Maxxis :yikes:


----------



## bonefishbill

wolverines said:


> I'm not a Hoyt fan at all, but I'll be the first to say this is a great bow. I thought the Katera was the best they had to date, and I'm not impressed at all with the AlphaMax compared to what else was available in '09. The Maxxis is a sweet shooting bow. The specs are real close to the AM32, but the biggest difference is on the shot, no hand shock at all. I also really like their new roller guard.
> 
> I'm not sure why they come out with the 2010's so early, but if I just got a AM32 this spring I'd be pretty upset cause this is the Hoyt to get...


I have one. it's by far a great bow-super quiet, super fast--very accurate! -I agree with the above, " you like Hoyt Bows, or don't " but that's the way with many things---I love 'um..


----------



## agross

Robow said:


> Can anyone confirm this? Thats damn near twice the price of the 2010 Maxxis :yikes:


 went with a buddy of mine today, he was looking to get his dad a bow, they had one carbon matrix, they wanted 1599, he then picked up a alphamax for 650, i'm not a hoyt guy but that seemed like a pretty good price on the am


----------

